# how much to setup ADA aquasoil in a 58 g tank?



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey y'all,
Haven't been around in awhile. I've been busy with school and my tank's been neglected. However, I'm thinking about setting it up again. I wanted to know what I would need to redo my tank with ADA soil. I have been away from the aquascaping world for awhile and don't know what to get or where to look. I didn't realize there was a store in the DFW that sold the stuff. Hope everybody's well. Still see niko is going strong !
Adios,
David


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

David,

4 bags of the 9 liter AquaSoil will be enough for a 58 gal. tank. But that assumes you will cover 100% of the bottom with the AquaSoil. Decide if you want to do that or to have part of the bottom covered with white sand or something else. Using 100% AquaSoil may keep the water slightly colored for many months.

I ended up with tons of used AquaSoil. It's sitting in buckets in my garage. Let me know if you want it.

--Nikolay


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey niko!
Yes, I'll take it. How much did you want for it? I'd forgotten about using the Powersand too. I need to head out to that store in lewisville. I'll probably do it at the end of this month. Thanks,

David


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

You don't need the powersand.

Let me know when you are headed that way.

--Nikolay


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

what's the powersand for? I'll give you a call before I head over there. Is your number still the same?


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

:scared: wait 4 bags? is that the same for a 55g? My lfs said I'd only need 3 that's another $50! shoot.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey! Let me know when ya go fish shopping too, I would like to tag along! I poke my head around one or two shops a weekend, its very unhealthy.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

David,

Powersand adds "fluff" to the substrate. Meaning more circulation AND more area for bacteria to grow. In the last 1-2 years we have all figured out that Powersand is not really needed. AquaSoil is a freaking miracle by itself.

Travis,

4 bags will make a pretty thick layer of AquaSoil in a 55 or a 58. You can easily get away with 3 bags.

NorthTexasFossilGuy,

To see rare fish in DFW you need to come to my house. I always invite people over because the fish we carry can not be found anywhere else. I remember the days when I'd cruise pet stores for the better part of a Saturday hoping to see interesting fish. Very few people that come to my house actually buy fish so this is not a solicitation for a sale, just an invitation to see what you can only Google (actually some of our fish can't be found even on the Internet).

Here's a good example. This Styphodon gobby is coming in 2 days:









--Nikolay


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I agree...what a great experience to just go look at his stock! 

Niko - That is one nice goby!!


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Heres a link to ShrimpNow, they have been using this method for years to speed up the cycling on ADA soil. Next time I set one up I will try it. It seems pretty much the normal over there.

You need to find someone to let you "have" there rinsed out filter water. The yucky brown stuff. They put shrimp in the tank in less than a month. Many are delicate little creatures.
http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthread.php?t=565
If you read around over there they there are several variations of fast cycle with Amazonian. You might ask Nico this one he is a brilliant individual, success with this method seems to have roots in that the ADA Amazonian I has ammonia present. With used soil would need an answer for you, or you could add ammonia. 
Good Luck Karen

Oh can't wait to see your tank


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks karen,
I've got my current 58 up and running. Plan to just strip it down and reset it up. The question is when.... I think I should be okay using a little bit of my onyx and soil at the bottom then. I appreciate the link though!

Niko, are you running a shop from your place now? Maybe I'll just stop by over there then. It'd be great to meet up again.

David


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Just call in advance so I make sure I'm home. It's actually 2 fish rooms packed with rare fish only.

Cell: 214-537-9759

--Nikolay


----------

